# I know a lot of people think this is crazy, but. . .



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

This story says it all! My mantra. . . It comes down to real food!

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,583120,00.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:dothewave: :amen:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

May all our fluffs live to be at least 21 !


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

another inspiring dog---


http://www.peoplepets.com/news/amazing/22-...-s-oldest-dog/1


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

QUOTE (dex'smom @ Jan 19 2010, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875484


> another inspiring dog---
> 
> 
> http://www.peoplepets.com/news/amazing/22-...-s-oldest-dog/1[/B]



Way to go Uno!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Linda. I've got an idea. You cook, package and freeze your home cooked dinners for the pups....and I'll buy them from you!!!!!!! You can start your own business. :biggrin: :thmbup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Good genes and doing whatever you want in life and enjoying it!!! That's the ticket~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd often thought about preparing home-cooked food for dogs and selling it, but I don't really think there's a huge market for it. People have been brainwashed into thinking that kibble is best.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 20 2010, 09:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875576


> Good genes and doing whatever you want in life and enjoying it!!! That's the ticket~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili:[/B]




Regarding food, good genes may play a small part, but we no longer have a good food supply, so even if you have good genes... Anecdotal evidence demonstrates that we often crave the very food that we are allergic/intolerant to. So if I did whatever I wanted in life regarding food, I'd be very ill. As I'd eat all the foods that harm my body. 

I totally understand where you are coming from, and I agree with you to some extent. Good healthy food, clean water, adequate rest, and lowering stress do more for quality of life (for people and dogs) than do good genes. My mom had heart disease and diabetes but she lived to be 80.(longevity is genetic in her family.) Her quality of life was terrible though, because she refused to take care of her body and ate whatever she wanted.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

And to think George Burns drank like a fish and smoked like a chimney and STILL lived to be a 100....LOL!!! 


I sure miss that old guy.......


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (almitra @ Jan 20 2010, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875678


> And to think George Burns drank like a fish and smoked like a chimney and STILL lived to be a 100....LOL!!!
> 
> 
> I sure miss that old guy....... [/B]


Yeah, isn't it amazing how some folks can do all sorts of things to their body and live long lives!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 20 2010, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875686


> QUOTE (almitra @ Jan 20 2010, 03:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875678





> And to think George Burns drank like a fish and smoked like a chimney and STILL lived to be a 100....LOL!!!
> 
> 
> I sure miss that old guy....... [/B]


Yeah, isn't it amazing how some folks can do all sorts of things to their body and live long lives!
[/B][/QUOTE]

It's not fair! :smpullhair: :smmadder:


----------

